# The Piano Film Music



## slender

About 47 minutes in the film "The Piano" Ada, the main character, plays an awfully familiar tune in the piano (classical sounding). Can someone please help identify this music, its driving me nuts not knowing what it is .

To view the film online click on this link: 
http://www.putlocker.com/file/4854FE82B56C2EAE#

(click the right play button and jump to about 47:50)

Sorry for the lack of an attachment...

Thanks


----------

